# FreeBSD Message, what is it?



## contraversy (May 4, 2012)

I woke up this morning and saw this on my FreeBSD 9 machine.


```
"Dumping 250 out of 1770 MB: ..7%..13%..26%..32%"
```

At the top of all of the text I see login: so I am assuming my machine crashed in the night. Is this a "crash dump"? How long should it take? What do I do if it is locked up? It has been at this prompt for a long time.

Specs: AMD Phenom 2, 2GB RAM.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2012)

contraversy said:
			
		

> Is this a "crash dump"?


It sure looks like one.



> How long should it take?


That depends on how much memory the machine has.



> What do I do if it is locked up? It has been at this prompt for a long time.


If it truly appears to be stuck try pressing the power button. Hopefully ACPI will shutdown the machine cleanly. If that doesn't work you have to power down the hard way.


----------



## contraversy (May 4, 2012)

Well, I was able to get it to go through the shutdown procedure. But now that it has restarted I have lost my net connection. Thanks for the help.


----------

